# Das Spiel der EM Mannschaften Deutschland : Türkei



## ASEGS (23 Juni 2008)

Deutschland-Türkei im Halbfinale der EM. Das letzte Aufeinandertreffen bei einem großen Turnier fand 1954 statt.

Bei dem 3:2-Sieg der türkischen Mannschaft gegenüber der tschechischen habe ich einfach nur erstaunt vor dem Fernseher gesessen. Für mich war da auch Glück dabei und das Ganze ist beim letzen Spiel der türkischen Mannschaft noch einmal übertroffen worden. Die meisten Tore fielen nicht aus gezwungenen oder taktischen Aktionen, sondern waren Zufallsprodukte. Aber was man deutlich spürt ist der Wille dieser Mannschaft, bis in die letzte Sekunde zu kämpfen. Und ein solcher Wille kann manchmal doch Berge versetzten.

Nach dem schwachen Start der deutschen Mannschaft, haben sie mit einem kleinen Hauch von Glück im letzten Spiel ihr Können wieder einmal unter Beweis gestellt. Überwiegend hat man beim Spiel gegen Portugal eine brillante deutsche Elf gesehen, die hervorragend taktisch eingestellt war und wirklich schönen Kombinationsfußball gezeigt hat. Zum Schluss des Spiels und mit dem Schlusspfiff, habe ich auch als Deutsche, unabhängig von meiner Herkunft, mit gezittert und gejubelt. Wenn man realistisch ist, so denke ich: gegen Deutschland hat die türkische Mannschaft keine Chance. Nur schaut man sich das was bisher lief an und dem ganzen Glück, das diese EM und damit einige Mannschaften begleitet, so muss ich sagen, man kann bei dieser EM im Vorfeld nichts Realistisches einschätzen. Anderes Beispiel hierfür war der Ausgang des Spiels der holländischen Mannschaft gegen Russland.

Wie sind Eure Einschätzungen?

Ich weiß am Mittwoch für mich eins nur bestimmt, das eine Mannschaft für das ich mich freue und jubele ins Finale kommen wird.

Ich hoffe nur sehr, dass Menschen – auf beiden Seiten – mit recht kleinem Horizont und dummem Verhalten nicht im Vorfeld und nach dem Spiel dunkle Schatten werfen lassen werden auf diese EM. 

Hoffentlich werden wir alle ein schönes und interessantes Spiel am Mittwoch sehen.

In diesem Sinne … Prost und viel Spaß! 

:sm24:
Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2008)

Egal wer das spiel gewinnt, ich denke das danch auf jeden fall die hölle los ist...

ich bin auch gespannt, bin aber recht froh dass ich hier in einer ländlichen gegend wohne.

zwei von uns sind die woche in stuttgart bei eplan, die haben vorsichtshalber dicke bretter und werkzeug mitgenommen um sich im hotelzimmer zu verbarikadieren.

in städten wie berlin möchte ich an dem tag garnicht sein wollen, da würde ich vorher noch eine ib in afganistan oder birma machen wollen 


bin mal auf das ganze spektakel gespannt und hoffe das es so friedlich wie möglich abgeht! ich habe wirklich angst das es teilweise recht brutal zugehen wird...


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (23 Juni 2008)

Von stellenweise bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen können wir vermutlich ausgehen. In einigen Gegenden ist die Bevölkerungsstruktur relativ einfach und es leben große Anteile einfacher (bezogen auf die gesellschaftliche Position und nicht wertend) Türken dort - da sind Konflikte leider fast sicher. 



ASEGS schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur sehr, dass Menschen – auf beiden Seiten – mit recht kleinem Horizont und dummem Verhalten nicht im Vorfeld und nach dem Spiel dunkle Schatten werfen lassen werden auf diese EM.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, und uns allen eine friedliche Fortsetzung des Sommernachtstraumes von vor zwei Jahren wünschen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## eYe (23 Juni 2008)

Also ich sehe dem ganzen gelassen entgegen, da ich auf die Türkei gewettet habe 

Bei BWIN.de gabs gibt es zur Zeit die Summe die man zum wetten einzahlt nochmal von denen obendrauf. Habe also 30€ eingezahlt und 60€ erhalten.
Dann 30€ auf weiterkommen Türkei gesetzt ^^

Nun gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

1) Deutschland gewinnt, ich freu mich tierrisch und hab nur die geschenkten 30€ verzockt...

2) Türkei gewinnt, ich bin traurig aber hab etwas mehr als 100€ in der Tasche *g*


Aber bevor jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt, ich drück natürlich unseren Jungs die Daumen! (Wenn wir verlieren kann man sich ja nicht mehr auf die Straße trauen  )

hf, eYe


----------



## maweri (23 Juni 2008)

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie es nach dem Spiel weitergeht.:sw7:
Werde mir das Spiel in Bochum, Dortmund oder Gelsenkirchen ansehen. Also genau da, wo es genung Fußballverrückte aus beiden Lagern gibt.
Schön finde ich, daß der Rudelgucken-Ort in DO 'Friedensplatz' heißt.
Hoffentlich macht er seinem Namen alle Ehre.

Wenn Ihr ab Donnerstag nix mehr von mir hört, ging's wohl daneben.:sw10::sw20:


Schönes Spiel
maweri


----------



## maweri (26 Juni 2008)

*Ich bin noch da*

Alles friedlich geblieben, obwohl ich zugeben muß, das ich das Spiel bei meinem Bruder im Garten und nicht auf einer dieser Massenveranstaltungen gesehen habe (solange es etwas zu sehen gab). 
Die Rückfahrt verlief ebenfalls friedlich. 2-3mal standen größere Gruppen auf der Straße, Fahnen schwenkend (beide Sorten).

Jetzt kann ich beruhigt nach Wien fliegen:sc6:


----------



## marlob (26 Juni 2008)

Ich war auch beim Public Viewing und es waren auch eine Menge Türken dort. Auch bei uns war alles friedlich 
So muss Fussball sein.
Die meisten Türken die da waren, wohnen auch schon so lange in Deutschland, das sie das als ihre zweite Heimat ansehen und sich darum auch für Deutschland freuen. Zumindest ist das bei uns so


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Juni 2008)

Bei uns gab es auch keine Probleme.
Nur denke ich, wir sollten uns gut überlegen, ob wir in der nächsten Zeit einen Döner essen.
Wer weiss, was in der Sose alles drin ist 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## franzlurch (26 Juni 2008)

Wir haben bei Freunden in einem kleinen Nachbardorf gekuckt. Das einzige was da nach dem Spiel bischen Krach machte war ein Autokorso bestehend aus einem Auto und 5 Fahrrädern.


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Juni 2008)

Das wirklich Spannende am ganzen Spiel war der Bildausfall, finde ich. Ich war doch etwas von der spielerischen Leistung unserer Jungs enttäuscht...
Mal sehen, was das Endspiel hergibt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

nun dürfen wir uns gemeinsam über das jeweils Erreichte 
freuen - oder, je nach persönlicher Vorliebe, trauern wir 
die nächsten zwei Jahre um vergebene Chancen und 
strapazieren den Konjunktiv. :shock:


----------



## Tapio Bearking (30 Juni 2008)

Ich bin froh, das das Endspiel so ausgegangen ist, da konnte ich wenigstens in der Nacht RUHIG schlafen, ohne durch Hupkonzerte geweckt zu werden...*ROFL*


----------



## pylades (30 Juni 2008)

*ACK*

[Verbessermode]

Bis auf *den* Konjunktiv 

[/Verbessermode]

Pylades


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2008)

die spanier waren nicht nur verdammt gut, unsere jungs waren abgesehen von 5 kurzen minuten richtig scheisse.

ich hätte den spaniern auch ein 2:0 gegönnt.


----------



## MW (30 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> die spanier waren nicht nur verdammt gut, unsere jungs waren abgesehen von 5 kurzen minuten richtig scheisse.


 
es waren meiner meinung nach mehr wie nur 5 Minuten, aber ich muss auch sagen das die Spanier besser gespielt haben.

Die Deutschen haben trotzdem eine gute EM gespielt.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Die Deutschen haben trotzdem eine gute EM gespielt.



hast du eine andere EM gesehen? 

bis auf den einigermaßen guten auftakt gegen polen und das starke spiel gegen portugal, welches aber in den letzten 20 minuten gerade noch so nach hause gestolpert wurde, war da nicht viel sehenswertes dabei ... ja, die tore waren durchweg schön, aber man muß sie eben auch dann schießen, wenn man sie braucht


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Juni 2008)

Um 14 Uhr soll die deutsche Manschaft in Berlin empfangen werden.
Sollte jemand aus Berlin im Forum sein, bitte Eier und Tomaten besorgen, und ab zum Brandenburger Tor (bei der Location bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, bitte nochmals überprüfen)

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## MW (30 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hast du eine andere EM gesehen?


 nööö




vierlagig schrieb:


> bis auf den einigermaßen guten auftakt gegen polen und das starke spiel gegen portugal, welches aber in den letzten 20 minuten gerade noch so nach hause gestolpert wurde, war da nicht viel sehenswertes dabei ... ja, die tore waren durchweg schön, aber man muß sie eben auch dann schießen, wenn man sie braucht


 
was heist, dass es noch viel schlechter hätte laufen können, und etwas Glück gehört nunmal dazu.


----------



## ASEGS (30 Juni 2008)

*Warum sich nicht einfach nur freuen über das Erreichte!*

Sorry, 
aber warum ist das so immer in Deutschland, nach irgend einem Turnier?? Ich begreife es nicht.!!!

Warum wird immer nach dem Ende eines Turniers - egal welche Sportart – immer soviel Kritik ausgeübt, anstatt sich zu freuen über das Erreichte??! Eine typisch deutsche Mentalität, muss ich leider feststellen. Denn die deutsche Mannschaft ist weder in der Vorrunde noch ganz früh ausgeschieden. Das war eine EM wo nicht viel an Voraussage gemacht werden konnte. Spitzen Mannschaften mussten sich verabschieden. Also ich freue mich für die deutsche 11. Das sie ZWEITE wurden! 

Deutsche Mannschaften und Sportler können (leider) nicht immer erster Sein. Manchmal spielt auch das Glück mit oder ist halt Schicksal. Aber ich glaube, auch wenn die deutsche 11 die EM gewonnen hätte, wären einige wieder mal undankbar am kritisieren. Ich finde das nicht ok! 

Jede Mannschaft , wie auch jeder Trainer, aus jedem Land, hat sicherlich sein BESTES gegeben. So ist das eben bei Turnieren. Es gibt Gewinner und Verlierer. 

Komisch, das immer dann Stimmen so richtig laut werden, wenn alles vorbei ist. Sieht man hier auch an den Kommentaren.

Ich finde Kritik ist angebracht vor einem Turnier oder während dessen. Aber nicht im nachhinein. Finde ich unangebracht und völlig daneben. Schon gar bei einer solchen guten Leistung! Wo Top Mannschaften frühzeitig ausgeschieden sind. Hätte schlimmer kommen können! Damit meine ich grundsätzlich die Kritiken im nachhinein an deutschen Mannschaften und Sportlern, und nicht nur die Kommentare hier. Irgendwie scheint dann im nachhinein jeder die Weisheit mit Löffeln gespeist zu haben.

Schön wäre es, wenn man mit den Sportler sich einfach über das Erreichte nur freuen könnte.

Bis zum nächsten „mal“, ist noch Zeit....dann kann und sollte man schauen, wer der Gegner ist und welche Taktik angebracht wäre ! Jetzt ist einfach nur freuen angesagt! 

So sehe ich das.....in diesem Sinne

schönen erholsamen Abend Euch allen

ASEGS


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2008)

@asegs
vielleicht ist es diese blöde deutsche mentalität der wir es verdanken das wir uns weiterentwickeln, technologisch ganz vorne sind und nicht irgendwelche esel den berg hoch und runter treiben...

kritik vor einem spiel? sowas nennt sich "vorurteil" <-- das ist dann wirklich fürn arsch...

die deutschen haben am sonntag grottenschlecht gespielt (sie haben es schon viel besser gemacht), selbst wenn sie das nötige glück gehabt hätten und trotzdem gewonnen hätten - ich hätte mich dann noch mehr geärgert. die spanier haben einfach ein schönes spiel gemacht, die waren ganz klar besser und haben den sieg verdiehnt.

niemand sagt das die deutsche 11 schlecht ist, im gegenteil, die haben in einigen em-spielen bewiesen dass sie richtig fußball spielen können (portugal), aber das am sonntag war ganz weit unter ihrem niveau.

es geht nicht das darum dass sie verloren haben, es geht darum wie sie verloren haben!


----------



## Question_mark (30 Juni 2008)

*Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel ..*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Kritik ist angebracht vor einem Turnier oder während dessen. Aber nicht im nachhinein.



Gerade im nachhinein ist die Kritik wichtig, wie will man sonst seine gemachten Fehler erkennen ? Wenn ich die Fehler nicht im nachhinein betrachte und auswerte, wie will ich die Fehler denn jemals abstellen ?
Aber nach einem Turnier ist ja auch vor einem Turnier ... 



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> blöde deutsche mentalität der wir es verdanken das wir uns weiterentwickeln, technologisch ganz vorne sind und nicht irgendwelche esel den berg hoch und runter treiben...



Genau, dat isset ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ASEGS (30 Juni 2008)

@Markus:
Ach Markus, ... bitte... doch nicht so! Davon schreibe ich doch gar nicht! Nicht Tauben versuchen abzuschießen, wo keine sind! 
Ich habe weder „blöd“ geschrieben... noch habe ich von anderen Dingen geschrieben... sondern nur von Sport. 
Deshalb werde ich so nicht darauf eingehen. Dein Kommentar spricht für sich... wer ein bisschen nachdenkt! 
Nichts gegen Ehrgeiz... finde ich gut! .... 
Aber erst lernen zu freuen J ... einige können es ja miterweile... mit Hupen, Flaggen... einfach sich freuen! 

@QM...
War klar....QM*ROFL*
Erst lesen dann antworten... Vor allen dingen gründlich bitte lesen.  Ich finde das immer so klasse das meine Beiträge soviel Anteil bei Dir finden. Ich weiß das Du mein größter Fan bist! Nur mal am Rande bemerkt. *ROFL*
Ich schreibe nichts anderes... 
Erst freuen... nächstes Turnier und Spiel anvisieren... und planen und schauen das man es besser macht!


----------



## Question_mark (30 Juni 2008)

*Warum schreibt die eigentlich hier ???*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe nichts anderes...



Dann lese doch bitte mal Deinen eigenen Beitrag durch ...



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß das Du mein größter Fan bist!



Markus, wo ist der Vomit-Smiley ???

Aber ok, wir sind im Stammtisch, zu Fachfragen kannst Du dich ja zum Glück nicht äussern, wegen absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit  *ROFL*

Also wenn Du mal irgendein Mitteilungsbedürfnis hast, sprech Dich ruhig hier aus.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## crash (1 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @asegs
> vielleicht ist es diese blöde deutsche mentalität der wir es verdanken das wir uns weiterentwickeln, technologisch ganz vorne sind und nicht irgendwelche esel den berg hoch und runter treiben...
> 
> kritik vor einem spiel? sowas nennt sich "vorurteil" <-- das ist dann wirklich fürn arsch...
> ...



*ACK*

Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------

